# UPGRADING IGNITION ON A 91 D21 HB?



## agraz21 (Mar 9, 2009)

Does anyone know or heard of a way to increase the spark out of the stock nissan ka24e ignition system? Ive been looking around for performance distributors and or coil packs but I havent been able to find anything. I was thinking of maybe just using an universal performance coil? maybe even an igntion box to try to boost as much spark outta that little sucker as i can? Any and all info would be awesome cuz i havent been able to find any more info than putting ngk plug wires in it ( NGK = bleh ) so any help would be awesome.

OHHHH also any info on gaining an rpm range would be cool too trying to push the rpms past 6 without losing to much low end power any ideas??


----------



## agraz21 (Mar 9, 2009)

<<<---- haha im NOT a newbie rofl


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah there's plenty out there! You will need to cut your wiring from the ignitor and wire i your coil.... here's a pic of my 86.5 dual coil ignition system which uses 2 MSD blaster coils and soon to be a MSD ignition 6A box as well.


----------



## agraz21 (Mar 9, 2009)

damn thats sick any noticable difference? all i have to cut and run is pos and negative off existing coil right?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

agraz21 said:


> damn thats sick any noticable difference? all i have to cut and run is pos and negative off existing coil right?


No, off the ignitors not the coil! The ignitors leads plugs into the coil! I've never had any coil problems in almost 10 yrs! The throttle is more crisp and my idle is more stable....I'm running 15 btdc ignition timing, plus 3 degrees camshaft advance....


----------



## agraz21 (Mar 9, 2009)

how do you mean off the ignitors?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

The wires from the ignitors (capactive) power the coil..... and are actually the plugs that plug into your coils.....cut the plug off the wire and extend to your MSD coils


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

hey c ,
where is the second coil ?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> hey c ,
> where is the second coil ?


Directly below the top coil! I made a doubler and mounted them to the fan shroud since there was little room on that side of the engine!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

*coils*

vey nice..

and look at the engine bay clean and slick as a whistle ..

nice ,very nice...


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Really it's dirty! All 334,000 miles of dirt and counting!


----------



## LucidOne1 (Mar 26, 2009)

Did you mount a permanent gauge onto your A/C lines? Or what the heck is that to the left of the air cleaner box?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

LucidOne1 said:


> Did you mount a permanent gauge onto your A/C lines? Or what the heck is that to the left of the air cleaner box?


 A cheap ass fuel pressure gauge for my fuel injection!


----------

